# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Octopi and e-con system camera: See3CAM_CU30

## erics

Octopi can take over your 3D printer. With the ability to stream the entire process you better have a good camera. E-con Systems See3CAM_CU30 is a pricy but also a great choice to monitor the prints layer by layer!Ok - Sorry unable to post Youtube video directly.

----------


## curious aardvark

fixed :-)
xtra characters

----------


## erics

I cant able to post direct link because i have to post 10 threads. So can you edit the post and publish the correct Youtube page. Above mentioned video link is broken. please fix it.

I've mentioned the error below.

An error has occurred erics! You must have 10 posts in order to post links. Your current post count is 3.

----------

